# PCD, Asheville, BRP and the Tail



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Did PCD last week. Tremendous day. The entire experience was great from the VIP treatment at the airport and hotel, great meals provided by BMW, and the PCD staff are the best.
Drove north out of Greenville on 276 thru Brevard, then thru Pisgah forest to the Blue Ridge Parkway, Amazingly beautiful drive. On the BRP as we headed east to Asheville we were diverted off as there had been a rockslide. We took 151 north (the only option) it is a great road, highly recommended, almost as cool as the Tail but with almost zero traffic. Asheville is a great city with lots of culture and great restaurants and wine bars.
Left Asheville travelling west on BRP, beautiful views of the mountains with many scenic overlooks. Started the Tail of the Dragon off 19 and headed north on 129. A very memorable drive. 
Our next destination was Sweet Berries B&B which is about 10 miles north of the Tail, unfortunately the Tail was closed about 2 miles before the end, so we had to detour back south to Robbinsville, west on 143, north on Cherohalla skyway 360, to 411 to 72 to get there. Another beautiful drive. Sweet Berries is a small B&B run by Darrell and Louise, great warm atmosphere and tremendous b'fast. I highly recommend it. 
After Sweet Berries we headed north and eventually took the interstates I 40 to I 24 towards Illinois
But the first 500 miles we put on our 128 were all mountain roads. Gotta love it. JOY!.
dhc3:thumbup:


----------



## M.D. (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds amazing! I have less than 3 weeks til I do PCD. I was going to do something similar to the start of your trip, except heading back to Greenville from BRP.

Pictures?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! Those are some of finer roads in the area :thumbup:


----------

